# Matrix RAID 0 PROBLEM!! Error Occurred (0,1)!!! PLEASE HELP!



## sxulocktor (Mar 21, 2009)

hello people!, well i have noticed today that in the POST i have received that note:








and then i donwloaded the intel storage manager and i have received this error:








I feel the computer OK, without problem, but i dont know if its going to DIE suddenly or what! please Help me to solve this error!


----------



## allen337 (Mar 21, 2009)

In your intel matrix storage console go to View and then advanced mode, somewwhere in there you can mark the drive OK again.  If it keeps doing it the drive is going. Try to low level format the drive or send it in for rma


----------

